# 'Best' feeder mouse pickup?



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

I hope this is the right category to put this question in! 

For those who have picked up feeder mice as pets or to breed, I was wondering what your most interesting finds have been!
I always see a much more interesting variety in feeder bins than the common pet shop.

A short while ago I got a pied satin girl and a long haired agouti boy who I thought were lucky finds! What about you all?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It depends on your goals and motives for enjoying mice. Feeder bins will have mice that have plethora genes and recessive hidden genes, so the possibilities are endless, and sometimes that can throw some very pretty, exciting mice....a bit like pick n mix sweets. To an exhibition breeder though, it's not exciting, it's a nightmare!!! Haha.

I'm a type 2 exhibition breeder though and I DO enjoy a pretty and surprising mouse! We don't really have feeder bins here in the UK though.


----------



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

Woodwitch, I can imagine that being a nightmare once you're established!
I imagine many people on this site like to play it safe, for good reason haha

Around here, there's barely anyone who breeds mice for cuddly pet quality, let alone healthy lines and specific appearances. I've never seen a 'show mouse' in Toronto at all!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I long for the day when I can close up shop, but for right now i still haven't got all that i actually want... maybe next year! lol


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I picked up a poor self black, agouti piebald and a dove brindle from Petco at different times, which I wouldn't recommend, they're just about all riddled with sickness, but from them I've gotten something that looks like variegated, silver agouti and brindle. Besides the health issues, they aren't bad pickups at all and are quite affectionate. Trying to breed out the health problems of course.


----------

